# Lost NIE number



## sacha1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi, please excuse me if I am on the wrong thread,however I am desperate for som help regarding my fathers Nei number. And the quickest,simplest, easiest way to retrieve the relevant papers.


----------



## sacha1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Very sorry about the lack of info, the story goes like this ... My father originally applied and was granted his Nei number 5 years ago however the certificate was never collected , the same three months ago after he waited at the police station for hours it was granted. He left the responsibility of collecting the certificate with a friend ( we have since lost touch) my father returned to the UK. Ok so in short here is the problem... My father wishes to purchase / transfer a property into his name , he needs his Nei cert to do so and he is in the uk ??? 

I hope you can help, oh and sorry to interrupt your tv talk.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sacha, good luck finding your answers. Sounds complicated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

I've given your question its own thread 


Since your father is in the UK he can contact the Spanish consulate - the NIE number will be on record - he'll need to provide ID (passport) & it will help if he can tell them when & where he originally applied for his NIE.


----------



## sacha1 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Magic*

Thank you so much !! Fingers crossed eh , is it as simple a calling them and they could get the certificate for me . Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sacha1 said:


> Thank you so much !! Fingers crossed eh , is it as simple a calling them and they could get the certificate for me . Sorry to be a pain.


he'll have to go there, or they might allow you to go for him - but ring them first


good luck


----------



## sacha1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Many thanks&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

sacha1 said:


> Very sorry about the lack of info, the story goes like this ... My father originally applied and was granted his Nei number 5 years ago however the certificate was never collected , the same three months ago after he waited at the police station for hours it was granted. He left the responsibility of collecting the certificate with a friend ( we have since lost touch) my father returned to the UK. Ok so in short here is the problem... My father wishes to purchase / transfer a property into his name , he needs his NIEcert to do so and he is in the uk ???
> 
> I hope you can help, oh and sorry to interrupt your tv talk.


I am confused. You say he had one, albeit that he did not collect it, but then 3 months ago you say he was granted one. Do you mean he applied for a duplicate, or that he applied for EU Citizen Registration ? If he had an NIE then he would have been unable to apply for another. If it was three months ago that he applied for a duplicate or EU Registration , then whichever it was is almost certainly waiting to be collected at the police station where he made the application.

If he is coming to Spain to buy as you say, then he can collect it himself, or he can give a letter of authority to someone to collect it for him.

Good luck
Larry


----------



## Rugbyplod (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry for butting in on this post I have a NEI number issued in girono ten plus years ago will it still be valid and if I move/buy in allecanti will I have to transfer it. I do not recall going to the police station as mentioned on this thread I remember the local council buildings.
Many thanks first post on the site thinking of moving to spain early next year


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rugbyplod said:


> Sorry for butting in on this post I have a NEI number issued in girono ten plus years ago will it still be valid and if I move/buy in allecanti will I have to transfer it. I do not recall going to the police station as mentioned on this thread I remember the local council buildings.
> Many thanks first post on the site thinking of moving to spain early next year


:welcome:
yes the NIE number will still be valid - it's a fiscal number & is for life

you would have actually got the number at the foreigners' office, which is run by the National Police & usually in a Police building - though it will often have a separate entrance so you might not have realised it was a police station! 

if you move here you'll need to register as resident - your original NIE number & your new address will appear on your resident registration cert/card


----------



## Rugbyplod (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for that in Girona I was lucky and had a very good friend who sorted all this out for me. There is a tv programme on in the uk escape to the continent they often mention that you can employ somebody (I cannot remember the name) who will sort this sort of thing out for you, is there such a service in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rugbyplod said:


> Thanks for that in Girona I was lucky and had a very good friend who sorted all this out for me. There is a tv programme on in the uk escape to the continent they often mention that you can employ somebody (I cannot remember the name) who will sort this sort of thing out for you, is there such a service in Spain


yes, you can use a _gestor _to do this kind of thing

however, you have to actually be at the office in person, & it's a very simple procedure, so you might just as well do it yourself & save the €€€


----------



## Rugbyplod (Oct 14, 2014)

Many thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Rugbyplod said:


> Sorry for butting in on this post I have a NEI number issued in Gerona ten plus years ago will it still be valid and if I move/buy in Alicante will I have to transfer it. I do not recall going to the police station as mentioned on this thread I remember the local council buildings.
> Many thanks first post on the site thinking of moving to Spain early next year


An NIE Cert is valid for ever. If one applies for EU Citizen Registrar, then the existing NIE is the number on that certificate.

Once one has an NIE they do not need to do anything more, it lasts for ever. However if they become resident in Spain they will need to apply for The EU Citizen Registration Cert. Although that has no expiry date, changes of address, nationality etc must be notified and a new Cert obtained.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> An NIE Cert is valid for ever. If one applies for EU Citizen Registrar, then the existing NIE is the number on that certificate.
> 
> Once one has an NIE they do not need to do anything more, it lasts for ever. However if they become resident in Spain they will need to apply for The EU Citizen Registration Cert. Although that has no expiry date, changes of address, nationality etc must be notified and a new Cert obtained.



just to clarify - a pre 2012 NIE cert is valid forever

however, early in 2012 they started to issue NIE certs with a 3 month life-span, so while the number itself is valid forever, any certificate issued since then, isn't


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> An NIE Cert is valid for ever. If one applies for EU Citizen Registrar, then the existing NIE is the number on that certificate.
> 
> Once one has an NIE they do not need to do anything more, it lasts for ever. However if they become resident in Spain they will need to apply for The EU Citizen Registration Cert. Although that has no expiry date, changes of address, nationality etc must be notified and a new Cert obtained.


Ooops!

Not true - see post from Xabiachica


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes I had forgotten that as it does not affect me. 

The chances are though that providing the man knows the NIE he will not need the piece of paper, and as I asked, it 'sort of seemed' that maybe he applied for EU Registration as the poster said ' it was granted'. If so, then that should be available for collection. A duplicate NIE could, I believe, have been issued there and then, although having said that, an EU reg cert also could have been issued there and then. 

When I say, 'He may not need it,' I know that if someone in authority, say the police, have one's NIE, they can bring up all one's info, name, address, D of B, parents names, Nationality, etc. And of course having the paper probably is not that important as of course it is never proof of ID.

Perhaps Sacha will clarify and it will not be necessary 'to cover all possible bases'.


----------

